# New to me



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got my new to me home away from home to the house last night. 2001 Itasca 37' gas. Bought it cheap now got to do a few things to it.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nice lookin' rig, Bobby... After you get all the work done on it...you and Momma drop by and pick me up on your way to the Hill Country...

Are you abandoning your CB house...or is this your 'second home' ???


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Going to be our second home Jim. Or my first home when Barb kicks me out of the house for timeout.:biggrin:


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Looks nice and clean for a 13 year old rig Bobby. The grand kids are gonna like it too.

Happy Trails!


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Nice rig, Bobby. I have a friend that is looking for one that size just a little newer. Be careful out there. No drag racing with that bad boy.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

How cheap was cheap?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Good looking rig Bobby - ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Reloder28 said:


> How cheap was cheap?


$19,000. Books low for $32500 and high of $39500 .Has 2 year old tires. Motor AC compressor is out got a new one for $75 delivered 
Now looking for someone to put it on.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang Bobby! That looks really nice!


----------

